# Sig USPSA question



## faustus (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello I really love the Sig 226 USPSA and i'm thinking about getting one, primarily because it has all the features I want that is a beavertail, an all steel heavy frame, The thing is I don't like 9mm. 

Does anyone know if I can replace the 9mm barrel with a 40 s&W barrel? if so would the magazine for the 40 S&W fit the frame of the 9mm gun?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

faustus said:


> Hello I really love the Sig 226 USPSA and i'm thinking about getting one, primarily because it has all the features I want that is a beavertail, an all steel heavy frame, The thing is I don't like 9mm.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can replace the 9mm barrel with a 40 s&W barrel? if so would the magazine for the 40 S&W fit the frame of the 9mm gun?


You can't go from a 9 to a .40 unless you change the complete slide and barrel, you can go .40 to 9mm, or .40 to .357Sig, or .357Sig to 9mm with just a barrel and magazine change. The breach face of the 9mm gun is too small to accommodate the .40S&W.

There's always the 226 Elite Stainless in .40.

Not to mention that with some models of guns, not specifically Sigs, the 9mm parts won't handle the increased pressure of the .40s.


----------



## faustus (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks!

well i really like the elite too, the thing is what i'm after the uspsa is the steel frame, tail, and rail. . . 

If only sig sold receivers only =(


----------

